
Ask HN: Anyone still doing monolithic Django? - fruiapps
Printing a hello world over kubernetes cluster is an overkill, so are multiple microservices when you do not need them. I loved monolithic django, but with the advent of microservices architecture and modern JS libraries react, vue, and the likes, here is what you got to do<p>Create a DRF Backend<p>Take care of authentication at both ends<p>Build your SPA in a modern JS framework.<p>The good is modularity, maintainability, better UX controls, super interactive UIs, and the likes, the bad is you need to write more code. In simple cases the good old django templates is good enough. Is anyone still doing them? I love the organised new age FE framework code, the imports that come with ES6.<p>Is anyone still doing monolith with django template and ES6. If so, mind sharing your workflow, and libraries?
======
arvindamirtaa
My app is still very much a monolith. It's just plain ol' django templates
with turbolinks (so, pretty snappy to load pages). Tailwind's @apply + Django
template partials give you a component-like workflow fairly easily.

And JS libs like Alpine, Stimulus, or plain old jQuery (as much as people may
hate it) give you all the UI interactivity and reactivity you can hope for
from the modern frameworks.

It may be a little more explicit and verbose at times, but I'll take that over
having to reinvent multiple wheels (Auth, caching, validation, etc) when using
DRF+React.

Combined with celery based task queues and the ocassional offloading of simple
but time consuming tasks to serverless functions, IMHO there's very little
Monolithic django can't do, even at scale.

~~~
rasulkireev
Amen!

If your app is monolith, can I ask you to share the link? I'd love to see your
turbolonk implementation. Can't wrap my head around it.

~~~
danjac
I've used turbolinks with django. It just required a small middleware:

[https://gitlab.com/danjac/localhub/-/blob/master/localhub/mi...](https://gitlab.com/danjac/localhub/-/blob/master/localhub/middleware/turbolinks.py)

~~~
rasulkireev
Thank you!

------
Tolexx
I still do monolithic Django with just a sprinkle of js where necessary. I use
the following libraries: * Django-allauth for authentication * Django-
bootstrap4 for styling * Django-ckeditor atimes for rich text fields etc.

Django monolithic is still good for fast development and quick MVP release.
Also SSR is quite and gives fast page loads

~~~
rasulkireev
I totally agree. It's an overkill for most projects to fully separate the
backend form the frontend. Django gives you everything you might need to build
a fully capable app.

Maybe makes sense for Google, but not for most people working on side
projects.

------
midrus
I do! Usually together with Unpoly for ajax stuff and tailwind for styling.
Also, I prefer jinja2 templates because with the "macros" feature you can do
easy to reuse components.

